# Mimaki CG 60sr - problem



## chuppo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have a problem with my mimaki cg 60 sr (again)... 

It was working good all the time, but all of a sudden, now it gives me a message like "cannot send information to the plotter"... like there is no connection, but when I reconnect it it says that there is new hardware found installed and ready, but still, there is no icon in "my computer" and it still gives me the same message. I tried everything, I reinstalled the entire software, but still the same report...

does anyone know what could be a problem and how to solve it???

thanx


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Could be a port error, try another port or even the cable. A few of my USB ports no longer work, either the chip has gone bad or there's some stupid error that I don't care to deal with. It's easier to just use another slot.


----------



## chuppo (Sep 26, 2007)

I already tried to change ports, doesnt work... 

now I'm going out to look for a new cable...

thanx for the help...


----------



## chuppo (Sep 26, 2007)

no, use...new cable doesnt help...still the same...


first it gives me the message "data with stroke weight specified was found. FineCut cuts the center of the stroke width." then after that it says it cannot send information to plotter...

if anyone knows what else could I do...


----------



## Redcarurbanarts (Jun 4, 2007)

I am having exactly the same problem... if you found a solution please let me know


----------



## Redcarurbanarts (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok... so I fixed it, and I think it might be worth while me posting here what came to be my solution. 

Then perhaps it'll help someone else like me who is sat on their computer at "daft o'clock" trying to fix things so that they don't have to let down their customers in the morning.

First thing in the morning I phoned up the tech guys at signmaster and they had the solution in a matter of seconds.

It turns out that finecut actually has some tools/options settings that I was not aware of.... they are not located in the finecut program that appears when you click to plot your graphic. They are actually located on the top icon bar within "Coreldraw". The tools/options icon can be identified by three horizontal lines with dots next to them.

Turns out there is an option in here to select the comms port, and somehow it had reset itself... simply a case of selecting USB and your off again.. Whoop Whoop!!

Hope this helps someone.... Enjoy!


----------



## lesskone (Dec 14, 2009)

it helps a lot! 
thanks


----------



## Trykk (Dec 29, 2016)

Old post but same problem.

Good solution, but i cant change to other ports. USB is grayed out.. Using Illustrator 2017 though. Could that be it?


----------

